#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Топпер в Мск.

## Neroli

Не знаю можно ли упоминать Топпера в связи со сменой курса, но я рискну))
Бханте в Москве, если вдруг кто-нибудь хотел бы с ним встретиться, пишите куда-нибудь.  Т.е. сюда, сюда пишите))

Ориентировочно среда или пятница (вечер, хотя бханте может и днем).

----------

Алик (26.11.2013), Ашвария (28.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.11.2013), Тао (26.11.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Не знаю можно ли упоминать Топпера в связи со сменой курса, но я рискну))
> Бханте в Москве, если вдруг кто-нибудь хотел бы с ним встретиться, пишите куда-нибудь.  Т.е. сюда, сюда пишите))
> 
> Ориентировочно среда или пятница (вечер, хотя бханте может и днем).


Душой я с вами. Топпер мне некогда впервые показал мудры, используемые для подношений (как их делают в крия-тантрах гелугпинцы), поэтому я его очень почитаю. Передавайте ему нижайшие поклоны.

----------

Neroli (26.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (26.11.2013), Паня (26.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (26.11.2013), Сергей Ч (26.11.2013), Тао (26.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Буду в мск как раз со среды, так что могу и в среду и в пятницу забежать, как там если кто организуется)

----------

Тао (26.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

Я хочу! Бханте сегодня на встрече достопочтенного Ашина Ньянисары не будет, случаем, вы не знаете? Я туда пойду сегодня.
И уточните насчет времени в пятницу, пожалуйста. Хотелось бы с работой увязать.

----------


## Neroli

> Бханте сегодня на встрече достопочтенного Ашина Ньянисары не будет, случаем, вы не знаете? Я туда пойду сегодня.


Знаю, что он туда собирался. 
Про пятницу уточнюсь и напишу.

----------

Тао (26.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Душой я с вами. Топпер мне некогда впервые показал мудры, используемые для подношений (как их делают в крия-тантрах гелугпинцы), поэтому я его очень почитаю. Передавайте ему нижайшие поклоны.


Это, наверное, его большая заслуга была, учитывая, что произошло потом.

----------


## Паня

> Не знаю можно ли упоминать Топпера в связи со сменой курса, но я рискну))
> Бханте в Москве, если вдруг кто-нибудь хотел бы с ним встретиться, пишите куда-нибудь.  Т.е. сюда, сюда пишите))
> 
> Ориентировочно среда или пятница (вечер, хотя бханте может и днем).


А где будет проходить сия встреча?

----------


## Neroli

Скорее всего в тут

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Пожалуйста, скажите ему от меня много теплых слов, и пожеланий. И напишите тут, как все прошло :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (26.11.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

А где Топпер будет в пятницу?

----------


## Neroli

Ребят, по хорошему, куда мы его пригласим там он и будет. Можно по старинке в чайный клуб))

----------

Тао (26.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Ребят, по хорошему, куда мы его пригласим там он и будет. Можно по старинке в чайный клуб))


Да, наверное, чайный клуб - место больше подходящее под формат встречи с монахом. Сколько раз не бывал в Джаганнатте - всегда шумно, куча людей, и периодически, сборища гламурных девушек. %)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Если будете встречаться с Топпером, то от меня ему передавайте привет. :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Сегодня Топпер будет в Джаганнате на Кузнецком мосту с 18-00.
В пятницу договорились на 19-00, давайте только решим где.

----------

Тао (27.11.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Сколько людей набирается?

----------


## Neroli

Дмитрий, я не знаю.

Ребята, напишите кто придет и какие предпочтения по месту (в пятницу). 
Топперу без разницы куда (ему все равно есть нельзя) 
Было бы лето, можно было бы просто по улицам погулять, но нет, не лето...((

----------


## Тао

Я буду сегодня в Джаганнате, в пятницу не смогу.

----------


## Neroli

Я буду в пятницу. В среду я не буду.

----------


## Alex

Я сегодня не смогу, хотя сегодня было бы лучше, наверное - просто потому, что наступила зима и я простыл. К пятнице должен придти в себя))

----------


## Legba

Я бы тоже в пятницу не прочь.
Ежели галеры позволят.
И я, лично, за Джаганатх.
Гламурные девушки меня угнетают куда меньше, чем чайные мастера и чай по цене кокаина

----------

Neroli (27.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (27.11.2013), Паня (27.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Гламурные девушки меня угнетают куда меньше, чем чайные мастера и чай по цене кокаина


Но все-тки угнетают?))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Но все-тки угнетают?))


Я тоже за Джаггернаут. Сегодня не смог, увы. А если такая честная компания собирается, то сам Адинатх велел.

----------


## Legba

> Но все-тки угнетают?))


Ну так, от случая к случаю...

----------


## Neroli

> Я тоже за Джаггернаут. Сегодня не смог, увы. А если такая честная компания собирается, то сам Адинатх велел.


А там надо столик и стулики заранее заказывать? А то я дикая, никогда там не была.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А там надо столик и стулики заранее заказывать? А то я дикая, никогда там не была.


Не надо заказывать столиков, стуликов там)

----------


## Neroli

> Не надо заказывать столиков, стуликов там)


Ну и хорошо, если не надо, а я уж испугалась, вдруг гламурные девицы... заполнили всю планету...

----------


## Тао

Вернулся с разведки, Джагернаут себя вел прилично, девушки к бханте не приставали  :Smilie:  Смело собирайтесь в пятницу. Если получится, очень постараюсь присоединиться к вам, но пока это маловероятно (буду на работе до 20 часов).

----------


## Шавырин

Если будет такая возможность , делайте фотографические снимки и выкладывайте на обозрение (дабы иметь, хоть какую-то, сопричастность) .

----------

Aion (27.11.2013), ElenaK (27.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (28.11.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> бханте может


Бхантэ Топпер джи
может помогать людям не хуже крутого тантриста  :Smilie: 
Передайте пожалуйста ему ОГРОМНУЮ благодарность с почтением за то что он практически, будучи на приличном расстоянии в другой стране, не раз дельно помогал.
Удачи ему, здоровья и всяческих благ и хороших условий для такой необходимой Практики.

----------

Мира Смирнова (28.11.2013), Тао (28.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

Кароч. Бхантэ Топпер джи в  пятницу будет в Джаггернауте на Кузнецком мосту 
again
Примерно между 18-30 и 19-00))

Просто приходите!

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (28.11.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Кароч. Бхантэ Топпер джи в  пятницу будет в Джаггернауте на Кузнецком мосту 
> again
> Примерно между 18-30 и 19-00))
> 
> Просто приходите!


А почему бы не в субботу до 12 часов? Чтобы покормить хоть его?

----------


## Neroli

> А почему бы не в субботу до 12 часов? Чтобы покормить хоть его?


Ну потому что он на выходные не планировал оставаться. А так бы конечно...
А что-то ведь и вечером можно им, кто-нибудь знает? Шоколад?

----------


## Тао

> Ну потому что он на выходные не планировал оставаться. А так бы конечно...
> А что-то ведь и вечером можно им, кто-нибудь знает? Шоколад?


Бханте сказал, что можно напитки, включая молочные. Шоколад, какао, кофе/чай на молоке. Нельзя только слишком густых напитков, типа фрешей.

----------

Neroli (28.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (28.11.2013)

----------


## Alex

Я где-то в 19:20 смогу, не раньше  :Frown:

----------


## Neroli

> Я где-то в 19:20 смогу, не раньше


Обидно, блин. Я только до 19:10, максимум 19:15 могу)))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Я к 19 подтянусь, по всей видимости, дай-то Бхагаван оказию.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Если все нормально с билетами получится, то я тоже буду)

----------

Al Tolstykh (28.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Бханте сказал, что можно напитки, включая молочные. Шоколад, какао, кофе/чай на молоке. Нельзя только слишком густых напитков, типа фрешей.


Кока-Колу обязательно предложите. Красную классическую.

----------

Мира Смирнова (28.11.2013), Тао (28.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> Кока-Колу обязательно предложите. Красную классическую.


Алексей, теперь уж наверное к вам в Питер привезу  :Smilie:

----------

Al Tolstykh (28.11.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

А когда собираетесь?

----------


## Neroli

> Кока-Колу обязательно предложите. Красную классическую.


Я не смогу такую отраву монаху предложить))

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Какая же это отрава. Там сейчас даже консервантов нет.

----------


## Neroli

> Какая же это отрава. Там сейчас даже консервантов нет.


Консервантов нет, а отрава есть. Как можно поднести монаху то, что сама никогда не захочешь? Или можно?)) Мне правда интересно.

----------


## Al Tolstykh

Я Колу тоже не пью. Для меня слишком сладкая, но преподнести в качестве даны монаху вполне приемлемо. Для него эта излишняя сладость не помеха в употреблении данного продукта. И такая же логика действует в отношении других продовольственных товаров предполагаемых для использования в качестве даны.

----------

Мира Смирнова (28.11.2013), Тао (28.11.2013)

----------


## Лайммилл

> Какая же это отрава...


Не знаю, какая, но чайник от накипи хорошо избавляет. )) Вот только красит его в коричневый цвет при этом. Заколебались отмывать... Со "Спрайтом" было проще.

Upd.: в коле ОЧЕНЬ много сахара и до фига стабилизаторов, без которых человека от такого кол-ва сахара стошнило бы.

----------


## Neroli

Может "Спрайт" поднести?

----------


## Мира Смирнова

любовь к странным мало съедобным продуктам необъяснима)
я вот шоколадки альпенгольд люблю с черничной начинкой  :Big Grin: 

кстати, билеты купили, если не форс-мажор, то увидимся  :Smilie:

----------

Al Tolstykh (28.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> кстати, билеты купили, если не форс-мажор, то увидимся


Только форс-мажора нам не хватало. Небо, девушка, самолет)) Не шалите там!

----------


## Дубинин

Вы ему белково-углеводный спортивный коктейль замутите- и жидкость и еда. А кола- сахара много- инсулин скаканёт- а потом голодняк ещё сильнее)))

----------

Neroli (28.11.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Только форс-мажора нам не хватало. Небо, девушка, самолет)) Не шалите там!


2 девушки)) и юноша (мы опять всей семьей)

----------


## Neroli

> 2 девушки)) и юноша (мы опять всей семьей)


Я думала вы одна. Ну и муж у вас, золотой прям)) 
Мне что ли сына с собой взять?)) Он девочек любит))

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я думала вы одна. Ну и муж у вас, золотой прям)) 
> Мне что ли сына с собой взять?)) Он девочек любит))


Берите, конечно! У меня дочь будет в восторге. Взрослые достали, "ребятки" - ее страсть!

----------


## Neroli

> Берите, конечно! У меня дочь будет в восторге. Взрослые достали, "ребятки" - ее страсть!


Боюсь я не буду в восторге, мальчик он хороший, но как бы танцы с бубнами не пришлось мне танцевать)) Хотя я, конечно, еще немного подумаю эту мысль.

----------


## Нико

Я смотрю, там у вас конкретная оргия намечается. С тхерским уклоном). Надеюсь, Топпер любит детей. )

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Надеюсь, Топпер любит детей. )


У них с дочкой взаимная симпатия)))

----------


## Нико

> У них с дочкой взаимная симпатия)))


А эта симпатия что-то даст?

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А эта симпатия что-то даст?


Кроме хорошего настроения, вряд ли )))

----------

Джнянаваджра (28.11.2013)

----------


## Тао

> А когда собираетесь?


В Феврале на Магха Пуджу.

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

В итоге, какой адрес встречи? Напишите точно, пожалуйста.
Neroli, можете отправить мне в личку номер вашего мобильного, чтобы я мог вас найти?

----------


## Neroli

Джаганнат-Экспресс‎
Кузнецкий Мост, 11  (м. Кузнецкий мост) 
Москва, город Москва, Россия.
Карта

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Рыдаю, что карта такая доступная, а расстояния недоступные :Cry: 

Напишите что и как, плиз, как только опроцедуритесь. И фотки жду обязательно :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Бханте Топпер задержится в Москве до субботы. Если есть желающие устроить встречу с бханте завтра, пишите сюда место и время (желательно не очень поздно).
Кто (как я) не может завтра, идем сегодня))

----------


## Neroli

> Женская скорбь по отсутствию доступного Топпера


Вообще ажиотаж конечно впечатляет)) Надо кусочек рясы у Топпера отстричь по-тихому для фетиша))

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Я буду сегодня.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще ажиотаж конечно впечатляет)) Надо кусочек рясы у Топпера отстричь по-тихому для фетиша))


И на алтарь, и на алтарь!!!!!

----------


## Alex

Увы, друзья, я на галерах до ночи  :Frown:

----------


## Велеслав

Спасибо всем кто пришел, было приятно увидится и познакомиться в живую.

----------

Neroli (30.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.11.2013), Мира Смирнова (30.11.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Увы, друзья, я на галерах до ночи


много кирпичей?))

----------


## Нико

> Спасибо всем кто пришел, было приятно увидится и познакомиться в живую.


Поделитесь впечатлениями?

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Топпер как всегда был уравновешен, мудр и рассудителен.  :Smilie: 
У Миры есть фотки, думаю, выложит попозже.

----------

Ашвария (01.12.2013), Велеслав (30.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> много кирпичей?))


Весла некому передать :Smilie:  Мирочка - фотки прям с нетерпением ждем. Как ели-пили, общались? Какие впечатления? Детишек брали? От меня ему приветы передавали? :Smilie: 

не отделывайтесь двумя словами, плиз. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Было около 10 человек (включая Мирину дочку), обсудили новости тхеравады и буддизма в целом. Подискутировали с ребятами из традиции дзен на тему свободы выбора (есть или нет). По ходу встречи бханте Топпер немного рассказал о винае, женском монашестве и ответил на наши многочисленные вопросы.  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (30.11.2013), Велеслав (30.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> От меня ему приветы передавали?


Бханте топик видел, все приветы и благопожелания дошли по адресу.
Вас, Пема, мы отдельно несколько раз вспомнили. А также - бханте показал шапочку, что вы связали) Лично я при виде её задумался о большом, хорошем, светлом и вечном, что часто всплывает у нас в оффтопиках  :Wink:

----------

Neroli (30.11.2013), Pedma Kalzang (02.12.2013), Алик (01.12.2013), Велеслав (30.11.2013), Паня (30.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (30.11.2013)

----------


## Велеслав

> Поделитесь впечатлениями?


Ну лично у меня такие встречи всегда оставляют очень хорошие впечатления. Я пришел позже всех и я как раз застал дискуссию с дзэновцами. К этому моменту народу было много и к бханте в прямом смысле было не пробиться.  :Smilie: 
Позже ушли Мира с дочкой и мужем и дзэновцы. Стало посвободнее, я включился в разговоры и познакомился с Neroli и Джнянаваджрой.

P.S. Мы много тем затронули и обсудили, формучан ещё вспоминали.

----------

Neroli (30.11.2013), Джнянаваджра (30.11.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Ничего вы тут сообщений наудаляли :Smilie: 

Бханте Топпер еще в Москве. Сегодня к 11 часам подойдет в центр Риме. Если кто-то хочет с ним встретиться, приходите!

п.с. фото еще не разбирала, скорее всего, завтра выложу, когда домой прилетим

----------


## Алик

Хорошо посидели ,наверное, судя по количеству удаленных сообщений  :Smilie: .

----------

Aion (01.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (02.12.2013), Нико (01.12.2013), Паня (01.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (01.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Хорошо посидели ,наверное, судя по количеству удаленных сообщений .


Видимо до торта дело не дошло.

----------

Алик (01.12.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Хм... А что именно удалили, кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Хм... А что именно удалили, кто-нибудь знает?


Обсуждение шапки, которую связала Пема Дролкар, а также обсуждению правильных ударений в терминах и никнеймах. Более - ничего интересного.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.12.2013), Алик (02.12.2013), Тао (02.12.2013)

----------


## Алик

Ни Миры, ни фото (. Как они хоть до дома добрались, никто не знает?

----------

Мира Смирнова (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ни Миры, ни фото (. Как они хоть до дома добрались, никто не знает?





> *Последняя активность:* Сегодня в 12:57


 :Wink:

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Я, конечно, очень рада встрече с московскими буддистами. Мне времени не хватило нормально пообщаться... :Frown:  и шумновато было, толком и не поговорила... :Frown: , а очень хотелось... 

На следующий день были в музее народов Востока, и в тибетском зале натолкнулись на группу людей, изучающих буддистскую символику. Девушка, призванная отвечать на вопросы своих подопечных, похоже, знала не много, и бханте Топпер пришел ей на помощь.

В тот же вечер были в Дальма-са, удивило и позабавило, что корейцы сделали дану бханте Топперу в виде мешка мандаринов  :Smilie: , и мне тоже такой мешочек подарили. Корейские дети вообще шкодные: ушастенькие и внимательные как мышата.

Там же в Дальма-са был мальчик, пятнадцати лет, вундеркинд, студент МГУ, китаист и ярый христианин. Пришел узнать о буддизме, но корейцам было не до него. На его удачу, пришли мы. Состоявшуюся беседу (буддизм vs христианство) и вообразить трудно, мальчик получил очень ценную информацию, надеюсь, она пойдет ему на пользу.

В воскресенье были на встрече московской общины "Тхеравада" в центре Риме. И бханте Топпер провел обновление обетов. Теперь я имею представление, как там проходят встречи. 

Я, конечно, очень довольна. Фото будут чуть позже по техническим причинам, но будут обязательно. Всем большое спасибо!  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (03.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (03.12.2013), Pema Sonam (03.12.2013), Алик (03.12.2013), Денис Нагомиров (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013), Фил (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Ни Миры, ни фото (. Как они хоть до дома добрались, никто не знает?


Спасибо, так приятно, когда ты для кого-то не безразличен! Добралась ок! И даже без стресса. :Smilie:  

Перелет задержали на 3 часа, и так как было очень поздно, то я спала весь перелет и ,соответственно, совсем не боялась. 

В аэропорту дочка познакомилась с мальчиком Ваней, ее ровесником, который возвращался в Екатеринбург из Мексики. Они играли в мячик, догонялки, целовались/обнимались, в общем, веселились во всю! 

До дома добрались без проблем, быстро нашли такси. Так что, дорога прошла легко.

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Денис Нагомиров (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013), Фил (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.12.2013)

----------


## Виджай

> Там же в Дальма-са был мальчик, пятнадцати лет, вундеркинд, студент МГУ, китаист и ярый христианин. Пришел узнать о буддизме, но корейцам было не до него. На его удачу, пришли мы. Состоявшуюся беседу (буддизм vs христианство) и вообразить трудно, мальчик получил очень ценную информацию, надеюсь, она пойдет ему на пользу.


Надеюсь, вундеркинд когда-то оставит свои заблуждения после этой беседы. :Smilie:   В 15-ть лет и ярый христианин? Ну никогда таких не видел. Интересно у вас там, должно быть.

----------

Пема Ванчук (03.12.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> В 15-ть лет и ярый христианин? Ну никогда таких не видел.


Я тоже такого никогда не видела! (даже бханте Топпер признался, что по отдельности встречал похожие воззрения, но чтобы в таком возрасте и в подобном сочетании...) 

Но мальчик, правда, очень хороший! Мы его попросили подождать с мученнической смертью хотя бы до окончания учебы! 

А буддизм его заинтересовал, да.

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Фото будут чуть позже по техническим причинам, но будут обязательно. Всем большое спасибо!


фотки-то будут наконец, или нет?  )))

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Дубинин (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> фотки-то будут наконец, или нет?  )))


Не будут. Надо было ногами приходить потому что))

----------

Сергей Хос (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> фотки-то будут наконец, или нет?  )))


так ведь 


> Фото будут чуть позже по техническим причинам, но будут обязательно. Всем большое спасибо!


Правда, я боюсь, что из-за автовспышки они будут дюже специфичны.
Лучше визуализируйте! 
Итак, центральная фигура на лотосе, дисках солнца и луны - Топпер в монашеском облачении и шапке Пемы Дролкар, символизирующей Мудрость и Пустотность, в правой руке у него двухлитровая бутылка "кока-колы" (которая символизирует милосердие и сострадание), в левой - монашеская сумка (которая символизирует два накопления). 

По правую руку от него сидит лучезарная Нероли в белом свитере, подносящая стакан имбирного напитка, по левую руку - некто в чорном, с джатой и тарелкой восточных сладостей. Под центральной фигурой и по сторонам - Мира с зерцалом света и свитой из мужа и дочки (тоже Миры), Велеслав с монашеским посохом, Дмитрий Светлов, два дзенца и некий пандита со знаками реализации. 

Вокруг - окружение кришнаитов, вегетарианцав и прочих пассажиров Джаггернаута.

----------

Alex (03.12.2013), Neroli (03.12.2013), Алик (03.12.2013), Велеслав (06.12.2013), Денис Нагомиров (03.12.2013), Дубинин (03.12.2013), Дхармананда (03.12.2013), Нико (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013), Тао (04.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Лучше визуализируйте!


А мантры действия передавали?



> По правую руку от него сидит лучезарная Нероли в белом свитере, подносящая стакан имбирного напитка, справа - некто в чорном, с джатой и тарелкой восточных сладостей. Под центральной фигурой и по сторонам - Мира с зерцалом света и свитой из мужа и дочки (тоже Миры),


Ничего не путаете? в этой раскладке Мирра должна слева быть (Нероли - аспект мудрости, Мирра - долгой жизни, как Цогель и Мандарава)

----------

Тао (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше визуализируйте! 
> Итак, центральная фигура на лотосе, дисках солнца и луны - Топпер в монашеском облачении и шапке Пемы Дролкар, символизирующей Мудрость и Пустотность, в правой руке у него двухлитровая бутылка "кока-колы" (которая символизирует милосердие и сострадание), в левой - монашеская сумка (которая символизирует два накопления). 
> 
> По правую руку от него сидит лучезарная Нероли в белом свитере, подносящая стакан имбирного напитка, по левую руку - некто в чорном, с джатой и тарелкой восточных сладостей. Под центральной фигурой и по сторонам - Мира с зерцалом света и свитой из мужа и дочки (тоже Миры), Велеслав с монашеским посохом, Дмитрий Светлов, два дзенца и некий пандита со знаками реализации. 
> 
> Вокруг - окружение кришнаитов, вегетарианцав и прочих пассажиров Джаггернаута.



Прекраснее не скажешь!!!! Я свизуализировала даже)))). Поле заслуг Топпера....Зачем после этого какие-то там ещё фотки?

----------

Сергей Хос (03.12.2013), Тао (04.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Прекраснее не скажешь!!!! Я свизуализировала даже)))). Поле заслуг Топпера....Зачем после этого какие-то там ещё фотки?


Не, фотки - обязательно, раз обещали. Уже не отвертитесь.

----------


## Нико

> А мантры действия передавали?
> Ничего не путаете? в этой раскладке Мирра должна слева быть (Нероли - аспект мудрости, Мирра - долгой жизни, как Цогель и Мандарава)


По слухам, была передача мантр действия).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А мантры действия передавали?


om topper maitrīvihārī yō bhikṣūḥ prasannō buddhaśāsanē adhigacchēt padaṁ śāntaṁ saṁskārōpaśamaṁ sukham svaha




> Ничего не путаете? в этой раскладке Мирра должна слева быть (Нероли - аспект мудрости, Мирра - долгой жизни, как Цогель и Мандарава)


Не, тут некто в чорном олицетворяет вамачаринские практики, это скорее как в раскладке про 25 учеников Гуру Ринпоче.

----------

Alex (03.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Мне нравится, что Мира превратилась в Мирру :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Мне нравится, что Мира превратилась в Мирру


Мирроносицу). Главное, чтоб не в чирлидершу)))))).

----------


## Нико

> и некий пандита со знаками реализации.


А хто этот "некий пандита" был?

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Главное, чтоб не в чирлидершу)))))).


А чем Вам чирлидерши не нравятся?)))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А хто этот "некий пандита" был?


Я, стыдно говорить, прослушал момент, когда он представлялся - но точно хороший человек, очень искренне и по-доброму улыбался всю встречу. Может Нероли вспомнит - мы с ним как раз, Топпером и Нероли до конца и досидели.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Автовспышка ни при чем, а вот я пахорукая... :Frown: 

Но, думаю, по этим фоткам Вам легче будет визуализировать )))

----------

Aion (03.12.2013), Al Tolstykh (03.12.2013), Ittosai (04.12.2013), Neroli (03.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2013), Pema Sonam (03.12.2013), sergey (03.12.2013), Алик (03.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013), Дубинин (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013), Сергей Хос (03.12.2013), Сергей Ч (03.12.2013), Фил (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2013), Шавырин (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А чем Вам чирлидерши не нравятся?)))


Это не мне они не нравятся)))))).

----------


## Алик

Классные фото! Все такие задумчивые.
Может ошибаюсь, но  только один человек воспринимает мир напрямую - эта чудесная девочка  :Smilie: .

----------

Денис Нагомиров (03.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013), Фил (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Автовспышка ни при чем, а вот я пахорукая...
> 
> Но, думаю, по этим фоткам Вам легче будет визуализировать )))


Шапка хороша! А взгляд Топпера так вообще пронзает до сердечной чакры))))

----------

Neroli (03.12.2013), Алик (03.12.2013), Мира Смирнова (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Классные фото! Все такие задумчивые.
> Может ошибаюсь, но  только один человек воспринимает мир напрямую - эта чудесная девочка .


А об этом была отдельная тема  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не будут. Надо было ногами приходить потому что))


Если честно, я столько общался с Топпером виртуально, что совершенно не представляю, о чем стал бы говорить с ним "вживую". Все-таки у нас довольно различные воззрения по многим вопросам, хоть человек он и приятный.
А идти чтоб с братишками-сестренками во Дхарме знакомится - не та мотивация. Монах как-никак. ))) Так я решил.

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если честно, я столько общался с Топпером виртуально, что совершенно не представляю, о чем стал бы говорить с ним "вживую". Все-таки у нас довольно различные воззрения по многим вопросам, хоть человек он и приятный.
> А идти чтоб с братишками-сестренками во Дхарме знакомится - не та мотивация. Монах как-никак. Так я решил.


Так за жызнь же поговорить, байки всякие, истории. Неформальное общение имеет нюансы - и уж всяко луче разговорного раздела форума)

----------

Велеслав (06.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Так за жызнь же поговорить, байки всякие, истории. Неформальное общение имеет нюансы - и уж всяко луче разговорного раздела форума)


Да? Так были передачи мантр действия или только джатаки?

----------


## Нико

> Если честно, я столько общался с Топпером виртуально, что совершенно не представляю, о чем стал бы говорить с ним "вживую". Все-таки у нас довольно различные воззрения по многим вопросам, хоть человек он и приятный.
> А идти чтоб с братишками-сестренками во Дхарме знакомится - не та мотивация. Монах как-никак. ))) Так я решил.


Ничего, мы с Нероли уже решили, что мы "идём к вам".)))))

----------


## Neroli

> Я, стыдно говорить, прослушал момент, когда он представлялся - но точно хороший человек, очень искренне и по-доброму улыбался всю встречу. Может Нероли вспомнит - мы с ним как раз, Топпером и Нероли до конца и досидели.


Который на третьей фотке сверху, справа?
Если моя память не спит с другой, то вроде это был Павел. На форуме вот
или я ку-ку))

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Который на третьей фотке сверху, справа?
> Если моя память не спит с другой, то вроде это был Павел. На форуме вот
> или я ку-ку))


Спасибо!) Да, похоже он)

----------


## Neroli

> Шапка хороша! А взгляд Топпера так вообще пронзает до сердечной чакры))))


Ага, наверное большинство фоток засветилось от этого))

----------


## Neroli

> Ничего, мы с Нероли уже решили, что мы "идём к вам".)))))


Нико, чего ты пугаешь человека? Он вон с монахами то не знает что делать :Cry:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если честно, я столько общался с Топпером виртуально, что совершенно не представляю, о чем стал бы говорить с ним "вживую". Все-таки у нас довольно различные воззрения по многим вопросам, хоть человек он и приятный.
> А идти чтоб с братишками-сестренками во Дхарме знакомится - не та мотивация. Монах как-никак. ))) Так я решил.


  Топпер все сделает естесственным :Smilie:  Он человек с живым умом, добрым сердцем и брахмавихарами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нико, чего ты пугаешь человека? Он вон с монахами то не знает что делать


Да уж, совсем в своей Дхасе кокетничать разучилась. Постеснялась бы монаха-то, хоть и виртуального ))))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Так, Мишу узнаю, дреды не растрепались пока, Топпер прекрасен, молод и сыт, Нероли с Мирой - понимаю, что они только такими красивыми могут быть, дочка Мирина - просто какая-то запредельная девочка с большим потенциалом. 

А вот огласите имена мальчиков на третьей и пятой фотке :Smilie:

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Так, Мишу узнаю, дреды не растрепались пока


Кста...
Пема, будете в Питере, покормите Мишу. Я вот интеллектуалка конченная, могу конечно сделать вкусно, но щедеврально - никогда)) А Топпер так ваши макароны с лососем нахваливал)) А Миша маленький такой, даже дреды худенькие совсем. Надо спасать)))

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А вот огласите имена мальчиков на третьей  фотке


В красном Павел, тхеравадин. Если не ошибаюсь, года 2 назад стригся в монахи в Тае.

----------

Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Кста...
> Пема, будете в Питере, покормите Мишу. Я вот интеллектуалка конченная, могу конечно сделать вкусно, но щедеврально - никогда)) А Топпер так ваши макароны с лососем нахваливал)) А Миша маленький такой, даже дреды худенькие совсем. Надо спасать)))



Вы меня раньше не видели) Я вас заверяю, что с питанием у меня хорошо - как переехал в СПб и меня девушка начала пытаться планомерно откармливать - так начал плавно набирать вес, чего ранее не было.

----------

Neroli (03.12.2013), Сергей Ч (03.12.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> А вот огласите имена мальчиков на третьей и пятой фотке


На третьей слева - Велеслав (на форуме тоже Велеслав). Слева - уже говорила.
На последней фотке справа - Дмитрий Светлов. 
Мне стыдно но остальных ребят я не запомнила как зовут, одно помню одно: они дзенки))

ps: в жизни все молодые люди гораздо приятнее выглядят чем на фотках, да!))

----------

Алик (03.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кста...
> Пема, будете в Питере, покормите Мишу. Я вот интеллектуалка конченная, могу конечно сделать вкусно, но щедеврально - никогда)) А Топпер так ваши макароны с лососем нахваливал)) А Миша маленький такой, даже дреды худенькие совсем. Надо спасать)))


Яволь. Но, наверно, его лучше выписать сюда к себе на откорм :Smilie:  Пары раз будет недостаточно. Хотя первое женское материнское впечатление обманчиво - он в хорошей форме, просто метаболизм быстрый и кушать ему не так интересно :Smilie:  Плюс, у него девушка есть, вот они друг о друге и позаботятся - в фотках участников Миша есть в роли повара. Кстати, судя по фотке - он на три кг примерно поправился - с лета!

А шедеврально я и сама не умею. Стараюсь просто с любовью :Smilie:  Надо Вам самой продегустировать. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да уж, совсем в своей Дхасе кокетничать разучилась. Постеснялась бы монаха-то, хоть и виртуального ))))


Так я не про монаха же, а про тебя)))). Надеюсь, ты пока не монах?))))

----------


## Neroli

> Да уж, совсем в своей Дхасе кокетничать разучилась. Постеснялась бы монаха-то, хоть и виртуального ))))


Вы тоже монах что ли?  :EEK!:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Если смотреть на шапку на фотке, то Джнянаваджра прав в какой-то степени - я еще про это не думала. Но на голове Топпера она вряд ли вызывает подобную ассоциацию. Такую свинью я не могла ему подложить. 

Для ушнишы было связано, говорю ж :Smilie:

----------

Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ничего, мы с Нероли уже решили, что мы "идём к вам".)))))


Меня, меня возьмите!!!!

----------


## Neroli

> Меня, меня возьмите!!!!


Боливар не выдержит троих)))

----------


## Нико

> Если смотреть на шапку на фотке, то Джнянаваджра прав в какой-то степени - я еще про это не думала. Но на голове Топпера она вряд ли вызывает подобную ассоциацию. Такую свинью я не могла ему подложить. 
> 
> Для ушнишы было связано, говорю ж


Ты подложила ему не свинью, а ушнишу. Это благоприятно, хотя ушниши больше по размеру должны быть. )))

----------


## Neroli

> Ты подложила ему не свинью, а ушнишу. Это благоприятно, хотя ушниши больше по размеру должны быть. )))


это тхеравадинская ушниша!))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ты подложила ему не свинью, а ушнишу. Это благоприятно, хотя ушниши больше по размеру должны быть. )))


Ежели что, перевяжу :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Боливар не выдержит троих)))


Я согласна придти попозже и молчать :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы тоже монах что ли?


экая фантазия: то монах, то Боливар
тут же все больше про Топпера, разве нет? ))))

----------


## Neroli

> экая фантазия: то монах, то Боливар
> тут же все больше про Топпера, разве нет? ))))


Да нет, мы уже вас делим тут. На троих соображаем))
А вы все еще "несете монаха"))

----------

Сергей Хос (03.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Мне стыдно но остальных ребят я не запомнила как зовут, одно помню одно: они дзенки))


Случайно не интересовались - из какой они Дзен школы?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Случайно не интересовались - из какой они Дзен школы?


Риндзай.

----------

Neroli (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013)

----------


## Никитусик

> Риндзай.


Алексей, который в балахоне синем, вообще не имеет отношения ни к какой буддийской традиции. Я озвучил риндзай, т.к. попрактиковать удалось только с учениками Сёда Харада Роси, они именно из риндзай, но не стал бы причислять себя к этой традиции. ))

----------


## Федор Ф

Джнянаваджра на Мика Джаггера похож.  :Kiss:

----------

Neroli (04.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (04.12.2013), Тао (04.12.2013), Фил (04.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Джнянаваджра на Мика Джаггера похож.


Спасибо, Федор. Я все думала, кого же он мне напоминает))

----------

Федор Ф (04.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Алексей, который в балахоне синем, вообще не имеет отношения ни к какой буддийской традиции.


По взгляду Алексея это видно) Так кто же там из Риндзай? Девушки на фото грустявые и сюрьезные)

----------


## Neroli

> Девушки на фото грустявые и сюрьезные)


Это сансара, детка))

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> Это сансара, детка))


Дык вы ж в нее родимую не верите?)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Девушки на фото грустявые и сюрьезные)


Грустявые - Вы уж загнули, а что наши девушки серьезные и сконцентрированные, а не какие-то вертихвостки, было известно давно. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Алик (04.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Дык вы ж в нее родимую не верите?)


- Ты суслика видишь?
- Нет.
- Я тоже нет. А он есть! (c)

----------


## Паня

> Грустявые - Вы уж загнули, а что наши девушки серьезные и сконцентрированные, а не какие-то вертихвостки, было известно давно.


А если хвостик симпотишный?)

----------


## Паня

> - Ты суслика видишь?
> - Нет.
> - Я тоже нет. А он есть! (c)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасибо, Федор. Я все думала, кого же он мне напоминает))


А мне Миша напоминает дамчена Дордже Легпу почему-то.

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А мне Миша напоминает дамчена Дордже Легпу почему-то.


Я не настолько суров и у меня нет такой шапки, снежного льва, не говоря уже о пробуджённости)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.12.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А мне Миша напоминает дамчена Дордже Легпу почему-то.


Хорошо, что не известного просветлённого из Питера Дордже Ликпу ))))))))).

----------

Alex (04.12.2013), Neroli (04.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Кстати, о симпатичных хвостиках.

Благодаря Мише, я получила опыт о дредах, которые у меня требует моя дочь, так что смогла взвесить. Мне все понравилось, только носящие дреды все время с удовольствием почесываются, хотя экономят на шампуне. Но для медитации в пещере и пересечения Индии - кроме бритья головы, это оптимальный вариант.

Вывод. Дочке придется обождать до полной трудовой независимости :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

Они на ощупь как валенки))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Они на ощупь как валенки))


Они и есть валенки.

Мне не пришло на ум их пошшупать :Smilie:  Но почесывание вызывало определенные мысли :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Мне не пришло на ум их пошшупать


Ваще первое что пришло мне на ум, когда я увидела Мишу))

только по-моему он не был этому рад. но героически сдержался))

----------


## Neroli

> Это сексуальная фрустрация


нет, я просто кинестетик, мир только прикосновениями познаю)) 
хотя не без фрустрации конечно))))))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не настолько суров и у меня нет такой шапки, снежного льва, не говоря уже о пробуджённости)


Ну, шляпа у него тоже не во всех формах  :Smilie: 

А выглядишь сурово, тем не менее.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> только по-моему он не был этому рад. но героически сдержался))


какие все-таки дефчонки любопытные )))

----------

Пема Дролкар (04.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А выглядишь сурово, тем не менее.


Не, это только на фотке. Он хрупкий и нежный вьюноша, которого хочется подкормить :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Юй Кан

> Джнянаваджра на Мика Джаггера похож.


Ой, разве мы похожи? : )

----------

Нико (04.12.2013), Фил (04.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, это только на фотке. Он хрупкий и нежный вьюноша, которого хочется подкормить


... и потрогать)))

----------


## Нико

> Ой, разве мы похожи? : )


Всё, теперь я поняла, на кого он похож))))).

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.12.2013), Юй Кан (04.12.2013)

----------


## Паня

> ... и потрогать)))


а пощекотать?

----------

Neroli (04.12.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ... и потрогать)))


Боюсь сломать.... :Big Grin: 

Вот для меня было большим сюрпризом, когда к Топперу нельзя было прикоснуться. :Smilie:  Конечно, не собиралась его обнимать или трогать, но до него с тхеравадинскими монахами не сталкивалась - тибетские монахи избегают женщин, но при передаче предметов из рук в руки женщине руки не отстраняют. Так что конвертики пришлось бросать прямо в суму. :Smilie: 

В Бодхгае меня фотографировали тхеравадинские монахи, а я их, так обменивались фотоаппаратами за "хвостик", без рук.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот для меня было большим сюрпризом, когда к Топперу нельзя было прикоснуться. Конечно, не собиралась его обнимать или трогать, но до него с тхеравадинскими монахами не сталкивалась - тибетские монахи избегают женщин, но при передаче предметов из рук в руки женщине руки не отстраняют. Так что конвертики пришлось бросать прямо в суму.


Я так и смогла понять, почему трогать женщину нельзя, а смотреть на нее можно? От просмотра эффект такой же может быть как и от прикосновений))

----------


## Нико

> тибетские монахи избегают женщин


Ой ли?

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Боюсь сломать....:[/COLOR]


Пема, я думаю - навряд ли вы суровей грузовика ЗИЛ "Бычок" на скорости 40 км/ч, а если уж он меня не сломал, то вам бояться точно не стоило бы)

----------


## Neroli

> Пема, я думаю - навряд ли вы суровей грузовика ЗИЛ "Бычок" на скорости 40 км/ч, а если уж он меня не сломал, то вам бояться точно не стоило бы)


За рулем действительно страшно, того и гляди наедешь на какого-нибудь.. с дредами))
давно вас грузовиком то стукнуло?  :Frown:

----------


## Паня

> Я так и смогла понять, почему трогать женщину нельзя, а смотреть на нее можно? От просмотра эффект такой же может быть как и от прикосновений))


Одно дело листать меню, другое - попробовать десерт)

----------

Джнянаваджра (04.12.2013), Нико (04.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Одно дело листать меню, другое - попробовать десерт)


вы что никогда голодным не листали меню? 
еще попробуйте с голодухи фотки готовых блюд посмотреть и понюхать... ага))

----------


## Alex

> ...почему трогать женщину нельзя, а смотреть на нее можно?


Так это не женщину трогать нельзя, а монаха. Женщину как раз НУЖНО!!!

----------

Мира Смирнова (04.12.2013), Нико (04.12.2013)

----------


## Neroli

> Так это не женщину трогать нельзя, а монаха. Женщину как раз НУЖНО!!!


Монахам нужно?

----------


## Паня

> вы что никогда голодным не листали меню? 
> еще попробуйте с голодухи фотки готовых блюд посмотреть и понюхать... ага))


грешен - листаю меню не зависимо от голода :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Нико

> Монахам нужно?


Им как раз нужнее :Cool:

----------


## Федор Ф

> Ой, разве мы похожи? : )


Ай, я перепутал :Facepalm:  На Стивена Тайлера, а не на Мика Джаггера!

----------

Фил (04.12.2013)

----------

